# Bourn Hall, Cambridge - reviews pls ladies x



## FF1606 (May 5, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies, I am totally new to all of this and will shortly be undergoing IVF after 2.5 yrs of TTC.

I have the choice between Barts in London or Bourn Hall, Cambridge.

I am veering towards Bourn Hall, but would really love to hear reviews, good or bad, from anyone who has undergone fertility treatment there.

Thanks all xx


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hiya FF - we were in exactly the same position and torn between Bart's and Bourn. We opted for Bourn in the end and are using the Colchester clinic. So far very happy with our choice - can't comment on Cambridge but the Colchester facility is lovely, very modern and smart, makes me feel quite at ease and the staff I've met so far have all been very nice. Also we were seen really quickly, referred in Jan, first appointment in March and we're currently on our first cycle.

A friend of mine went to Bart's and didn't have the best experience from a soft skills perspective (nurses not returning calls, unsympathetic consultants etc) but she does now have twin boys so they must do something right there!

Go with whichever will be least stressful to get to as there'll her lots of to-ing and fro-ing and wherever you feel most comfortable. Bart's on paper got better results than Bourn when we were researching them, but I just got a better feeling from Bourn so went with my instinct. Fingers crossed it pays off...!

Good luck 

Xx


----------



## Emma4573 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have only ever known Barts and I am currently looking at Bourne Hall or ARGC or what I am used to.  I had two fresh cycles at Barts BFN then in 2007 had FET and DS was born in July 2008    since then I have had another two FET and both were BFN.  I have since tried one fresh cycle with a new partner and one FET.  BFP ended in miscarriage and fET was BFN.  I am 41 and my partner has no children so I want one more go but don't know what clinic to try.
Two friends have used  Bourne Hall and got BFP first go and another friend got. BFP with donor eggs.
I love Barts cos this is all I know but am wondering weather it's time for a change.  Ps if you email Barts they reply quicker than phone xx sorry for the waffle


----------



## FF1606 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you both, it's lovely to get some feedback. I was previously under observation at Guys but because I moved to another area my CCG doesn't give you the option of having treatment at Guys. V.frustrating as feel I'm constantly taking 1 step forward and 2 steps back  

I do think that when you undergo treatment in a hospital, even though you're under the care of a specific department, it is harder to get hold of people. No one ever answered the phone at Guys and that ends up stressing you out even more!

I think we will give Bourn a go and hope for the best!

Good luck to you both, I hope we all get our happy endings x


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

hello i am new to this and have just had my first round of ivf at bourn hall cambridge and i would recommend them, the staff are friendly, it is a nice location with lots of parking and it doesn't feel like a hospital which i liked. i had to have 4 scans during stims, then egg collection on 9th may and egg transfer yesterday so it worked out as 6 appointments within 2 weeks so i would definitely choose somewhere you are happy travelling to. i don't think success rates are necessarily a reflection of quality of treatment as we all respond differently. good luck with your treatment where ever you go x


----------



## FF1606 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Amy76 I'm actually booked in on sat for their open day so will be nice to have a snoop and suss the place out.

Hope your TWW flies by and that it is happy news at the end xx


----------



## Winnie29 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi FF1606 I'm just about to start my second cycle at Bourn Cambridge, my first cycle last year was started a at Bourn's new clinic at Wymondham and I didn't gave a good experience, I was then transferred to Cambridge and it was great the staff are lovely feeled very relaxed there and they are organised.


----------



## FF1606 (May 5, 2014)

Are any of you having to travel far to get to BH? My journey is about 45 mins buts it's in the total opposite direction to my work and I know people have said there's a period where you need to be at the clinic quite a lot for scans, blood tests etc. My only concern is will it stress me out when it comes to having to get back to work?!

X


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello FF1606, I was travelling around 30 miles each way and didn't find the journey stressful, appointments are based on how you are responding to treatment so you might not need as many as I had or some may be on weekends, see how you get on travelling to the open day and you can always consider taking some days or half days off work. Good luck x


----------



## Hoping14 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello 
I had my first cycle at Bart's and second at Bourn Hall.

I really Cannot praise Bourn highly enough.

I know that everyone has different experiences but we just found The staff at Bourn a lot nicer and the place is gorgeous it's a beautiful setting and a lot less stressful then inner London. Doesn't even feel like a hospital environment. Was a totally different experience for us 2nd time round. The consultants were so positive and encouraging it was like a weight had been lifted and we got some positivity back.

I feel like we wasted a go at Bart's as the consultant really wasn't very positive throughout (I am a low Amh-er), and basically said we should just give up at our follow up! 

We didn't and changed clinics and low and behold got our first ever BFP on round 2. Although unfortunately I suffered an early miscarriage at 5 weeks, but I never regret changing clinics, the whole experience was a lot less traumatic definitely.

However this isn't to say that my bad experience is a reflection on Barts I know they have lots of successful outcomes and I'm sure not all consultants there are the same, but I wanted to share my experiences as I just wish someone had told me to go Bourne hall first!

Wish you the best of luck in whatever decision you make and with your future treatment xx


----------



## FF1606 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Hoping14, that's so good to hear about BH. So sorry you suffered a miscarriage, stay strong.

Will you be having more treatment there?

We went on Saturday for their open day and loved it so I definitely think that will be where we choose to go for treatment. Starting to feel nervous about it all, as it's been such a long time coming.

x


----------

